# anybody really believe melo will be an allstar?



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

of course he obviously deserves it and got ROBBED last year, yet this year might seem even harder!

dirk - lock
tmac - lock
garnett - lock
duncan - lock
gasol - center last year, but with the return of amare, all the centers seemed locked up
artest
brand 
marion

thank god for this team usa thing. hopefully he gets the respect he deserves...but this is still gonna be a toss up most likely...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

sure garnetts a lock? that team isnt looking all that great. McCants is down.

not a playoff team.

you seen Melo in Japan. nobody is coming into the season hotter


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Melo's 28, 7 & 4 will get him on the All Star Team


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> sure garnetts a lock? that team isnt looking all that great. McCants is down.
> 
> not a playoff team.
> 
> you seen Melo in Japan. nobody is coming into the season hotter


Garnett is as much of a lock as Duncan or Tmac, he was so close to being named a starter last season, barely any votes in it.
Tmacs health is always an issue and duncans stats have been on steady decline.

i hope melo gets in, im a big fan... but i hope more that its not at the expense of KG


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Gasol won't make it this year. He's out three months (that's optimistic - it'll probably be closer to four) with a fractured foot.

Artest is now Western Conference-eligible now though. Not to mention Amare returning. The forward talent is just ridiculous in this conference. 

But I think Melo's going to make it this year. He's made some tremendous strides in his game in the past 12 months. He wasn't head-and-shoulders better than all the other superstars on Team USA, but he was probably the leader in the conversation. And clearly the most reliable scoring option.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Melo's 28, 7 & 4 will get him on the All Star Team


Yes it would! I just don't see the 7 rebounds average as plausible: Melo 27, 5, 4.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

T-mac is not a lock
Melo was better last year and will be again this year 
He is the best SF in the West. He is a lock.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

of course tmac, garnett, duncan, and dirk are locks! they will get voted in no matter what happens. thats just how it is...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Garnett is as much of a lock as Duncan or Tmac, he was so close to being named a starter last season, barely any votes in it.
> Tmacs health is always an issue and duncans stats have been on steady decline.
> 
> i hope melo gets in, im a big fan... but i hope more that its not at the expense of KG


right now garnett is in no mans land. Dirk is going to get voted in at PF. Carmelo's popularity is now soaring enough that he could be voted in as the western conference starting small foward (yes it really could happen). Kobe is the 2. Nash the one. And Ming will be the center.

Garnett is an all star in my opinion, but the team is horrible at the moment so he has that going against him. If Garnett for some reason doesnt make the team, its highly unlikely that Melo is the cause.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The talent is ridiculously deep. Anything could happen. The chances that at least one of these star forwards has an off-year due to injury are pretty reasonable. Also, someone's team is bound to perform below hopes/expectations, and that will hurt their all-star stock. 

But I think nbanoitall has hit the nail on the head. The most likely way for Anthony to make the team this year is to have fans vote him in as a starter, which wouldn't be improbable if voting was happening within the next month. 

We'll have to see what the season brings...


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> of course tmac, garnett, duncan, and dirk are locks! they will get voted in no matter what happens. thats just how it is...



Four forwards cannot be voted in


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

SuperMascotRocky said:


> Four forwards cannot be voted in


Bingo. The question is whether coaches would select Anthony over any of those four players. If not, his chances rest on his popularity among fans.

Personally, I don't care about his all-star fate. I'm thrilled he's having such a great summer, and look forward to him getting an upbeat start on the season.


----------

